# First classic car! '67 Tempest. Pointers, tips, help welcome!



## zlong592 (Mar 9, 2017)

New owner of a 67 Tempest from a barn find. Shes in pretty rough shape but everything is there. The roughest part of the car are the bottom of the quarter panels behind the wheels, the Front left fender that someone tried to repair behind the wheel, the trunk deck right at the rear window and corners of the fins and also the brace right under the truck deck. Where do you guys buy your replacement fenders, quarter panels, etc.? Im not looking for the whole panel just smaller sections of what I need and I've read that if you buy cheap parts that aren't of quality they wont fit right. I have no problem cutting the panels and welding new pieces on to try and save a few bucks. Any help on a trustworthy place to buy parts for these cars would be greatly appreciated. Obviously, less expensive is better, but the quality still needs to be half decent. Also, Im gonna need some new wiring. Under the dash is a rats nest. Not really sure what works and what doesn't. Car runs but the headlights dont turn on, the parking lights always stay on and i have no idea if any of the gauges work. If anyone knows where i can get a 100% wiring harness set thatd be awesome. They're $500 on ebay but Im not sure id trust ebay with something that extensive. Shes got the OHC 6, pretty sure its the base model, not the sprint :crying: as theres a single barrel carb in a box of parts that came with the car. But there is a 4 barrel Holley carb on there now. Everything is there, just a lot of small jobs that need to get done. I hope to hear from you guys and gain some more knowledge on these beautiful cars. Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Welcome!

I always liked that OHC 6. I know it's tempting to put a V8 in that thing, but the 6 is very cool and unusual now.

As for Wiring Harnesses, these guys do it right: Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars. M&H used to sell directly from their site, but I believe you have to get them through distributors now (like classic industries)

As for sheet metal... Good luck with the aftermarket stuff, although I do hear good things about AMD (Auto Metals Direct). You may be better off trying to find a donor car.

Again Welcome and enjoy your project.

Chuck


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

A CAMMER! Very Cool indeed. 
Welcome! Lots of good folks and information here,
if you your plan is to keep the OHC 6 you might also check out the OHC 6 pages;
Pontiac Overhead Cam SIX Forum Forums

I was watching that 67 and glad to see it was picked up.
Not too many '67 Sport Coupe OHC 6's around.
I do believe it is/was a Base 1BC but hard to make out the intake from the image below.

Cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Tip #1 - Keep it a Tempest. Don't do a "GTO" clone or "Tribute" car.

Tip#2 - Don't install a CHEVY LS engine. Keep it Pontiac if you decide to go V8.

Tip#3 - Keep the OHC-6 and build it up. The Sprint version spun 6,500 RPM's and was a nice mover. I'd incorporate some upgrades like forged rods/pistons, do some head work, Q-jet, headers/dual exhaust, ...........

Tip#4 - It is your car, so make it your own and build it as you want it.

Tip#5 - Have fun.


----------

